# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Hi,

## Sandy

I am new in this blog..Actually I am a subscriber at Ote, and Cosmote for our mobiles.  We also have Ote TV..As our accounts have gone far too high we are looking to find ways in not paying these exorbitant accounts..Can anyone please assist us..We are elderly and we have children that dont stop talking..
Thanks
 :Smile:

----------


## atrias

hello

there are 2 alternative carriers that you can use for your mobile phone

http://www.vodafone.gr/portal/client...uest_locale=en

https://www.wind.gr/en/for-individua...e/price-plans/


also for satellite TV there is another provider available in Greece

http://www.nova.gr/

(I can't find English site for this one)

----------

